# website statistics



## Sridhar_Rao (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello guys,
I need to know the visitors to my website from from various countries and which are the pages that are visited often. My site has over 50 pages and I can't put counters on each page. Is there a (php) script that can simplify this task? Is there any non-commercial way to collect these statistics?


----------



## adi007 (Nov 22, 2008)

use Google Analytics.... 
But u need to put the code in each page .. 
U can go for Alexa ranking but is damn inaccurate ..


----------



## mrintech (Nov 22, 2008)

*www.google.com/analytics/


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 22, 2008)

I suggest that you convert your 50 page site into a managed site by using some CMS like Wordpress or Joomla. It will be very helpful in the long-run. There are SO MANY free plugins that will do almost anything you want!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 22, 2008)

Run AWStats on your server


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 23, 2008)

You will find at least 2 web stat app installed in you cPanel.


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

awstats


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, thanks. 

The statistics provided in the control panel is of no use.

I tried looking at Google analytics, but for some reason, their site was probably down. While searching through site, i came across a completely free and wonderful tool called phpmyvisites. I have installed that on my server now. I don't know how good that will turn out to be, it will be a trial for now.

But, the minus point is I had to insert a small javascript code on all my pages and had to upload them all again, something which I did not want to do in the first place.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 23, 2008)

I've not heard such a comment on AWStats before, hmmm. What's missing in their data? You can even run your own scripts on them, they are simple .txt log files.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 23, 2008)

Sridhar_Rao said:


> The statistics provided in the control panel is of no use.


Can you name that log software?


----------



## naggregate (Nov 24, 2008)

Google Analytics is the way to go! Sign up and copy and paste the code into each page that you want to track. Wait for at least 3 days for Google to analyze data / traffic and enjoy the statistics. This is especially more useful when you combine it with Google AdWords. You can track conversion goals too!


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Nov 24, 2008)

> Can you name that log software?


The service provider has Helm control panel that has a small function (statistics), which shows only the bandwidth usage and page hits in a month.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 24, 2008)

go for Google analytics


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 24, 2008)

Sridhar_Rao said:


> The service provider has Helm control panel that has a small function (statistics), which shows only the bandwidth usage and page hits in a month.


oh that is real bad!


----------

